# Comparing two Woodstock Paddle Switches



## BigAl98

I have a single phase 240v magnetic switch from Grizzly and that works well. You can rig up a knee switch using a small hinge and a long 2 by. With the mag switch you get the additional benefit that on power outs, the saw doesn't restart accidently.

al


----------



## GarryP

Nice review. I bought the 4160 for use with my router table. Ditto on having to find instructions on the Grizzly site. I noticed that this switch requires a much more deliberate push on the paddle than the switch that came with my tablesaw. For safety reasons, I would like a more sensitive action so a quick swipe in an emergency would be more likely to trip the router. I also had to force the wiring to fit in a deep switch box. Otherwise, it seems like a good switch.


----------



## b2rtch

I use the magnetic version on all my major power tools and I love it. 
I really do not like the other one.
In my opinion it is not as safe as the magnetic one.


----------



## Odiferous

What's with the 1/2 hp rating in the grizzly manual for the D4160/H8241? If it's rated at 16 A, what does the hp of the load matter? Wiki says 1/2 hp is 373 w, which for 110 v is 3.4 amps…

I sent one of the 4160 switches to my dad, who finally decided that he needed a new switch on his RAS (which, like most tools I've seen outside of a professional shop, has used a toggle light switch for longer than I've been alive). I also sent him the Grizzly manual as a wiring diagram, but because his RAS is 1.5 hp, now he feels obligated to use a relay.


----------



## CharlesA

Odiferous, I wondered the same thing and have a pending question out to Grizzly tech support. I decided to go with the amp rating as my guide since the two numbers don't correspond at all. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

For anyone not able to install one of these switches, a 220 volt furnace switch works well too. Of course it's a flip switch.


----------



## b2rtch

After you leaned how to connect these switches, they are are easy to connect.
Connect the two wires coming from the wall to the two bottom connections and the two wires going to the motor to the top connections.
That's it!


----------



## BArnold

I bought five Woodstock switches - four of the 110V switches and one 220V switch. All had a wiring diagram on the side. These are not magnetic switches, but have a latching relay that releases when power is lost. The advantage of them being latching relays is there is no minimum load requirement as there is with a magnetic switch.


----------



## b2rtch

"These are not magnetic switches, but have a latching relay that releases when power is lost." 
What's the difference?
A magnetic solenoid hold the switch in.
This si not motor starter but a magnetic switch, ii is.


----------



## BArnold

A "magnetic" power switch like those on cabinet table saws incorporate a latching relay to supply the power to the equipment, but they also have thermal sensing to open in the event of an overload. For a magnetic switch to operate correctly, the correct size must be installed for the piece of equipment; i.e., 1hp unit for a 1hp motor, 2hp for a 2hp motor, etc.

The less expensive Woodstock switches are simply a latching relay with a rating of up to 16 amps for the 110V and 18 amps for the 220V. There is no thermal sensing. The switch is either on or off by choice and it will stay off in the event of a power failure due to the latching characteristic of the relay.


----------



## b2rtch

BArnold, what you are talking about I call a motor starter.


----------



## BArnold

One could call either style of switch a "motor starter" because they both apply power to a motor. Each style serves its own purpose.

The Woodstock 110V switch costs about $12. A comparable magnetic switch costs $75 due to the additional circuitry.


----------



## BArnold

UPDATE:

I had heard that the Grizzly version of these switches was not the same as the Woodstock version. I know from my own installations that the Woodstock incorporate a latching relay for protection in the event of a power failure. I wrote to Grizzly tech support for clarification on their switches. Here is their response:

Thank you for your email dated January 27, 2014.

We appreciate your question concerning the H8241 110V Paddle On/Off Switch. This switch is a plain switch and will come back on if there was a power failure. The H8241, H8242, and H8243 are all plain non magnetic type switches. If there was a power failure, the machines with these type of switches would start back up once the power was restored. A magnetic switch will disengage once power is lost and will not come back on when the power comes back. The start button would need to be pushed to restart the machine.

If we may be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us. You are a valued customer, and it is a pleasure doing business with you.

Sincerely,
Craig C.
Technical Service
Grizzly Industrial, Inc.
EN #600154
ETC#R


----------



## CharlesA

That's interesting nice the description of both the Grizzly and Woodstock describe it as a "magnetic paddle." The descriptions are identical.


----------



## CharlesA

Craig answered me as well and reiterated the 1/2 hp/16amp capacity but wouldn't answer the discrepancy between the hp and amperage ratings.


----------



## BArnold

CharlesA, I know what you mean about the descriptions. I included links to both sites below. The description is identical right down to the formatting. Kinda confusing, huh?

Grizzly

Woodstock

The main thing to consider on the current capacity is amperage. With all the manipulation of HP ratings manufacturers do, the main factor is amperage.


----------



## b2rtch

A while ago I had a post about this "mis-information".
I think that grizzly information is misleading and should be corrected.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56258


----------



## geraldvg

CharlesA and Odiferous,

The "1/2 hp/16amp capacity" designations likely have to do with starting current vs. running current and contact/contactor life.


----------



## SteveCherry

CharlesA; thanks for the review - lots of good info. I'll be getting at least one of these soon for my TS.


----------



## CharlesA

You're welcome, Steve. BTW, I've had the 4160 switch on my TS since this review without a problem.


----------



## distrbd

I,m looking for some information on installing a D4160 paddle switch from scratch ,I need an electrical box that I can fit the switch on and still have enough room to connect 110V outlet.
Has anyone done this on a power tool with a 1 phase 110v 15 amp motor?
I am planning to mount the paddle switch/device box on a piece of 6"x 8" aluminum 1/8" thick then mount the whole thing to the tool frame.


----------



## b2rtch

Ken, this is exactly what I did on my Unisaw, this easy to do.


----------



## distrbd

Thanks Bert,looks solid,I,m in the process of installing it on a drum sander.


----------



## juice3250

I have the magnetic switch on my 110v contractor table saw. I've had it on for roughly 9-10 months. Yesterday I was ripping a 2×4 and the saw turned off. It didn't trip a breaker and the motor didn't overheat. I've had issues before with the connectors coming loose on the switch so I checked them, replaced the connectors on all four wires and reconnected them to the switch. Prior to doing this I noticed that the saw would start but wouldn't stay switched on. I can hold the on button and it will continue to run. But as soon as I take my finger off the on switch, it turns off. It's like the off button is stuck or the magnetic part, don't know the technical terms, failed in the switch. In the past whenever I'd plug the saw in, I'd hear a small click in the switch. I no longer hear this click when I plug it in, which leads me to believe that I need a new switch. I'm pretty confident that the motor is getting enough power because it starts right up quickly. I'm wondering if this switch failure timeframe is normal or if there's something that may have caused it to fail prematurely. Also, is there a sure fire way to check with a voltmeter if it is indeed a switch failure?


----------



## b2rtch

Juice, are you sure that your switch is wired correctly ( as per the schematic above)?
I had a similar problem when my switch was not wired correctly.
I used three of these switches in my shop form several years now, and so far I had no failure.

" the magnetic part, don't know the technical terms, failed in the SWITCH" the name is solenoid


----------



## juice3250

Yes. I'm pretty certain that it's wired correctly. 13/23 for hot in wires, black/neutral respectively. And 14/24 for out. I will double check it later when I get home. But I had it wired correctly before and as I said while using it, the saw stopped and the saw would work when I pressed and released the on button.


----------



## b2rtch

Then the switch most likely is defective.


----------



## travist

Has anyone actually tried to mount the grizzly H8243 switch? In bought this for my 1950's Craftsman tablesaw but can not figure out to mount it in the deep pvc electrical box. The two screws that would normally be used to install a switch or receptacle in a box have nuts on the backside that hold the paddle cover plate to the actual switch. The 4160 switch is not made like this.


----------



## CharlesA

I think the nuts are there to hold the screws in place before installation. Try taking them off and the. Use the screws to secure switch and cover.


----------



## travist

I tried that but the screw posts in the pvc box don't go all the way to the top edge of the box. I guess I will need some type of thin spacer. I like the switch but think the design is not very good. I am disappointed that it won't fit in a regular handy box like Grizzly's website says. Even if it fit there would not be room for any wires.


----------



## CharlesA

I'm perplexed. They've gone in handy boxes for me.


----------



## travist

All the new ones I see have a raised section at the back near one end. Oh well, I'll find something to make a spacer.


----------



## csask

Jumping in late here, but can you give the dimensions of an electrical box that will work for the D4151 switch? I don't see anyone say above what size you actually need.

Thanks.


----------



## b2rtch

I believe that a normal single bank electric box is what you need


----------



## RichmanNot

Hello,

How about a comparison between the WOODSTOCK paddle switch and the the "WOODTEK ON/OFF SWITCH WITH PADDLE STOP" ?

They are sold here: http://woodworker.com/onoff-switch-with-stop-enclosure-mssu-140-066.asp

Or is they the IDENTICAL SWITCH? Anyone know?

Thanks! RichmanNot


----------

